# whats an average price for decent project car that still runs ok.



## koolk38 (Apr 1, 2008)

im having difficulty on how much i should spend because i am new at this so i need help


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
The price your willing to pay should depend on the car itself. If it`s something you really want, then it`s worth paying more. Rarity also decided value, you`ll of course pay more for a Judge convertible project car then you will for a basic Le Mans post car. I`m kinda looking for a project car too and I have a 2,500-3,500 budget, been looking for awhile now with very little luck.


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

It also has something to do with where you live. If you live in California, buy a car from some other state. There aren't any really good deals here, as a general rule. Find something in New Mexico or Arizona and rent a trailer from U-haul to pick it up.

A project car that runs okay in CA will cost you no less than $5k, I'd guess. Similar car in New Mexico will save you maybe $1000. 

...at least, that has been my observation.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Parts car*

I agree with 5Hundo:agree. When I was looking, I found better deals in Texas and Arizona. The only problem you might run into is the title if there is one. It could be difficult transferring ownership in another state. I found mine in California and they didn't have the title. I had to sit in the DMV for a while and transfer it there and then transfer it when I got home. It's different per state so I'd be prepared before you go.
Linda


----------



## koolk38 (Apr 1, 2008)

this guy is trying to sell me one that ia pretty well rusted all the interior panals are off, he clams the engine works but its not conected and says he has new parts for it for 5500 i feel like its a rip off by the sound of that what would you think its worth i think 3500-4000 at best
kenny


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*What is it?*

Hey Kenny,
What kind of car is it? What year? Do you have a VIN#? Let us know.
Linda


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

koolk38 said:


> this guy is trying to sell me one that ia pretty well rusted all the interior panals are off, he clams the engine works but its not conected and says he has new parts for it for 5500 i feel like its a rip off by the sound of that what would you think its worth i think 3500-4000 at best
> kenny


When you say the engine is "not connected" what exactly does that mean?


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

You've come to the right place for advise. There is a lot of knowledge on this forum. First of all, where do you live? That will help everyone to give you advise on car prices. If you have any in mind, list them and I am sure we can help out.

I have had a lot of muscle cars over the years, but went for about 15 years without one. Over the last few years, I was getting the fever so bad that I couldn't drive down the road without looking in back yards and fields for some old car that I could afford to pick up.

5hundo is right on the money. I live in San Diego. I found tons of cars back east that had killer prices, but I didn't have the money to go look and then get the car back to the west coast. I missed out on a couple cars here and there, but it worked out for the best because I finally found my dream car last October.

My advise is to be patient. GTO's, GS's, SS's, etc are always going to cost you more than a lower line like a Lemans, Skylark, Malibu, etc. If you hold out and keep looking, you will find the right one. You might even just start paying more attention as you drive around. If you see something, stop and inquire about it.


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

I paid $2500 for my 70 GTO 3 years ago off of Ebay for my project GTO. It did not come with a drivetrain but that was ok since I had an original GTO 70 Ram Air III 400 engine from when I was a kid. Other than that it was otherwise all there even the interior was complete and it had very little rust, just alot of dings & dents. It took me a year looking on Ebay most evenings & Saturday mornings to find one that wasn't a rust bucket basket case but patience paid off. So if you keep up the looking and stay patient you will find one reasonably priced eventually.

Here are some before and after pics of it. 

Brian


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

koolk38 said:


> this guy is trying to sell me one that ia pretty well rusted all the interior panals are off, he clams the engine works but its not conected and says he has new parts for it for 5500 i feel like its a rip off by the sound of that what would you think its worth i think 3500-4000 at best
> kenny


Everyone is trying to give you advise but you need to give us more to work with:

What kind of car is it?
What is the engine?
Where is the car?
Where is the rust?
How is the interior? You said the interior panels are off....are the panels still present or are they missing?
Does the owner have a clear title?

There are cars that are worth $25,000 even in basket case condition, then there are cars that aren't worth $5500 even in nice shape.

Dale


----------

